# Cubers in West Midlands, UK



## Blurry (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello 
I was just wondering if any cubers are based in/near the West Midlands general area (Worcestershire, Birmingham etc).
The reason being that I feel that the competition locations in general may make some cubers unable to meet or trade etc.
I propose that a monthly meet in a location would be a good idea 
I'm just wondering if there is any interest.

- Blurry


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 19, 2015)

Typically UK comps aren't as extremely North and South as they are so far this year.


----------



## Aceofspades2345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Blurry said:


> Hello
> I was just wondering if any cubers are based in/near the West Midlands general area (Worcestershire, Birmingham etc).
> The reason being that I feel that the competition locations in general may make some cubers unable to meet or trade etc.
> I propose that a monthly meet in a location would be a good idea
> ...



Count me in. I live in the general area.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 19, 2015)

West Bromwich over here.

I also feel that there hasn't been a Birmingham competition in years. 
(I seem to remember checking this a while back on the WCA, and the last Birmingham comp was the UK Open 2007)

Another competition in this area would be awesome 

Nottingham is the closest I've found, and that is an hour's drive from the Birmingham area.


----------



## Blurry (Feb 19, 2015)

Myachii said:


> West Bromwich over here.



Woah, I was there today haha.


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2015)

I have an uncle who lives in West Midlands, but I don't live there myself.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 19, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Nottingham is the closest I've found, and that is an hour's drive from the Birmingham area.



1 hour is fairly close and there have been 3 Nottingham comps in the last 2 years.

If you want a comp closer than that you are best off organising one yourself. The comp I arranged was 1 1/2 hours drive from my house for a few reasons but one of the main ones was because there would be a bigger turn out at a more central comp.


----------



## Blurry (Feb 19, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> If you want a comp closer than that you are best off organising one yourself. The comp I arranged was 1 1/2 hours drive from my house for a few reasons but one of the main ones was because there would be a bigger turn out at a more central comp.



It would be awesome to organise one, but it seems like a lot of hard expensive work xD


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 19, 2015)

Blurry said:


> It would be awesome to organise one, but it seems like a lot of hard expensive work xD



Expensive how? Comps pay for themselves. Typically you don't have to pay for the venue until after but it's very likely the UKCA could pay for the venue before hand if need be.


----------



## Blurry (Feb 19, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Expensive how? Comps pay for themselves. Typically you don't have to pay for the venue until after but it's very likely the UKCA could pay for the venue before hand if need be.



I see what you mean.


----------



## SCNAW (Jul 26, 2015)

Where abouts would you have in mind in regards of hosting a comp?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

SCNAW said:


> Where abouts would you have in mind in regards of hosting a comp?



I've thought about maybe Stratford-upon-avon, although trains are infrequent so perhaps Warwick/Leamington instead.

I'd be up for a meet there anyway.


----------



## CAFCSam65 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi there. We've got a few cubers at the University of Warwick, and a couple of people we're teaching. Off the top of my head I can think of 4 or 5 established cubers attending the uni, and a few of us are living in Leam next year. For a competition, university space could be booked possibly but I don't know the ins and outs of it.


----------



## WhoCubes (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm also from Birmingham. I'd love to have a biannual meet or similar 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## LostGent (Aug 19, 2015)

Also in Birmingham and would be well up for a comp here


----------



## Myachii (Aug 19, 2015)

If anyone can find a big enough venue, we might be able to get UK Championships held on our front doors.

Birmingham is probably your best bet.


----------



## Kelsparov (Aug 20, 2015)

I live in Birmingham! It would be awesome to have meets here


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 20, 2015)

WhoCubes said:


> I'm also from Birmingham. I'd love to have a biannual meet or similar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk




Biannual? One meet every 2 years is enough? xD




Myachii said:


> If anyone can find a big enough venue, we might be able to get UK Championships held on our front doors.
> 
> Birmingham is probably your best bet.



Birmingham would be a nice location for a big international comp. Not too expensive (hotels etc), and good connections with trains and planes.


----------



## WhoCubes (Aug 20, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Biannual? One meet every 2 years is enough? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Biannual means twice a year


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 20, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Biannual? One meet every 2 years is enough? xD


https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/biannual

"Although biannual properly means twice a year, its conflation with biennial (once every two years) is quite common."



ronaldm said:


> Birmingham would be a nice location for a big international comp. Not too expensive (hotels etc), and good connections with trains and planes.



Maybe, but you need a venue. Plenty of places would be great for travel reasons but there aren't many accessible venues or ones in the right kind of price rage/size


----------



## WhoCubes (Aug 20, 2015)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/biannual
> 
> "Although biannual properly means twice a year, its conflation with biennial (once every two years) is quite common."
> 
> ...



There are hundreds of places in Birmingham. The NEC comes to mind but maybe too big/expensive. There are hundreds of function rooms in Birmingham, just need to pick one. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## LostGent (Aug 20, 2015)

Could try Birmingham Uni, they've tonnes of rooms or gym halls that might serve. Aston or BCU would probably be the same


----------



## United Thought (Aug 20, 2015)

I went to a chess tournament in West Brom here. They have a pretty large downstairs room with natural light and it is fairly private/separated from the rest of the hotel. Plus you can stay there. The icc has a lot of different sized halls so that could be a good option.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 20, 2015)

Two good places to try out would be a smallish function room at the NEC or the National Motorcycle Museum may have a function room.


----------



## WhoCubes (Aug 20, 2015)

NMM is a great shout if they have a function room


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Myachii (Aug 20, 2015)

Okay,

The venue for UKC has been decided, so it's too late to get that in Birmingham. However, I have sent a link with some decently sized function rooms in the National Motorcycle Museum to the delegate and he said it looked pretty good for future competitions (as long as the price is okay).

So no UKC, but hopefully a few other comps could be held up here


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Myachii said:


> If anyone can find a big enough venue, *we might be able to get UK Championships held on our front doors*.
> 
> Birmingham is probably your best bet.



UK Champs is pretty much always held in Leicester and has a (pretty much) perfect venue, so there's no point in changing it.


----------



## LostGent (Aug 20, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> UK Champs is pretty much always held in Leicester and has a (pretty much) perfect venue, so there's no point in changing it.



Foiled again by those pesky Leicester people *shakes fist*


----------



## Myachii (Aug 20, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> UK Champs is pretty much always held in Leicester and has a (pretty much) perfect venue, so there's no point in changing it.



Nope. UKC has been held in Leicester for three years in a row, so they've decided to move it.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 20, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> UK Champs is pretty much always held in Leicester and has a (pretty much) perfect venue, so there's no point in changing it.



It is by far from a perfect venue, it'll probably not be held there again. UKC is elsewhere this year and already booked.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> It is by far from a perfect venue, it'll probably not be held there again. UKC is elsewhere this year and already booked.



Where is it this year?


----------



## jaxster1104 (Jan 20, 2016)

hi guys i am a cuber in the west midlands and my main event is pyraminx i was wondering if there were any organised meets/tournaments scheduled for the west midlands in 2016 i have a small team and we really want to compete even if it is just for fun


thanks in advance 

Jaxster1104


----------

